# hello



## billymct (Aug 9, 2008)

hi - i am new here - i ordered a new tt tdi yesterday - it's expected mid october. i've had a couple of a3's and fancied a bit of a change - or maybe it's a midlife crisis car!!! that's what my mates say anyway ha ha. can't wait til it arrives tho.

interested to hear from any other tdi or mk 2 coupe owners with their experiences

cheers

billy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

Cant Comment on the MK2 since i got a MK1 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome why not join the TTOC to keep you going untill your TT arrives www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

